# Red Barn Murder



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I was watching a bit of the show "A Very British Murder" while getting ready for work this morning. I don't know if anyone saw it when it originally aired, but it was quite fascinating in a morbid kind of way. (It was a three part series that recounts the tale of murders in England.) One of the murderers was William Corder. It seems he killed his girlfriend in a red barn and buried her there. They found him later, then tried and executed him by hanging. I guess the story was quite a sensation. You could buy snuff boxes made out of the barn wood. You could own the guns used to kill the woman. But one of the really weird things they did was cover a book, about the murder, with the murderer's skin! It seems the surgeon George Creed tanned the guy's skin, which was then used to cover a book. You can see the book at the Moye's Hall Museum.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ummm, ick!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

That tale has a hint of Ed Gein there, tanning a human pelt and making things out of it.


----------

